# Split button in Terminal.app



## hazmat (Aug 30, 2002)

So I have checked out the split window button in the Terminal and still am not seeing real world use for it.  Anyone actually using it?  I would like to know some real use for it.

Thanks.


----------



## d1taylor (Aug 30, 2002)

I was poking around with that this afternoon too (once I got Jaguar bootable, but that's another story), and I think that it'd be most useful when you want to lock in the top few lines while working with the lower pane as your live edit window.  Sorta like a similar feature built into both EMACS and vim, actually.  Anyone have a better theory?


----------



## hazmat (Aug 31, 2002)

Yeah, I use the vim split function quite often, but  can't see the Terminal's use for it.


----------

